# RGP Keys overpriced



## AndyTOG (Sep 7, 2010)

I know RPG Keys are the sponsors of this forum, but does anybody think that there are just a bit over priced as i have found a similar 58 key keyboard on the net for £138.'', with the software to program the keystrokes into the keyboard and it can be found at http://www.keytools.co.uk/product.php?productid=164'5&cat=298&page=1


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 7, 2010)

If you are professional editor getting paid per image then RPG keys is probably a very small price to pay for the extra cash you will make. The keytools product looks pretty good but I wonder how many hours you would spend setting it up. It may be a good option for people with time to do so but many would rather just plug n get paid.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum!

I've got that X-Keys keyboard - and it's back in its box. I did the long playing trying to set it up and decided it wasn't worth the hassle in the end. It'll go on eBay at some point - unless you want a bargain! LOL

The glitch is that Lightroom doesn't have keyboard shortcuts for each of the slider movements and presets, and to program that keyboard it usually needs keyboard shortcuts or mouse locations and things like that. There are some odd things around for Windows like the AutoHotKey scripts, but as a general rule, you can't do it. Tim (RPG guy) has worked out a way round that. 

Whether it's worth spending out on RPG Keys depends on what your time is worth. I know of a lot of people who swear by it, so I wouldn't knock it.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
   And thanks for asking about the keys.  Are they worth it?  HHHmmmmmmm

Let me begin by saying that we offer a 1''% return policy if your not in love.  Purchase the keys and let me teach you how to use them via a skype lesson.  Then use the keys in your home for 3' days.  And after 3' days of tinkering, if your not in love, please just let me know and I will purchase them back from you.  Your only loss would be the $1' to ship them back to me.

If you do plan to make the jump, let me know and I can add in a little extra something because your a forum member.


Also:  We just released a new version that lets you re-program the keys to fit your own editing style.  So now, rather than using a keyboard with Tim's most use LR functions... you can make your own layout.

Please post any other questions here for the rest of the group to learn from all well.


Happy editing.
Tim


----------



## Timothy Riley (Sep 8, 2010)

Really....
  I am open to questions

Tim


----------



## hoffsta (Dec 7, 2010)

I saw these recently and was ready to pull out my credit card and purchase on the spot!...then I was the price. If this were $300 with the Lightroom plug-in I'd buy it today and you'd sell a ton more of them to amateur editors. As it stands, it's priced for high-volume professionals which is a shame because as a medium volume professional, my budget can't afford it.

Question: If you ever felt like you'd broken even on your R&D expenditures would you consider moving to a price structure that promoted much higher volume sales?


----------

